# salle de bains, salle d'eau, salle de douche



## Franduttore

C'est un truc de ouf!
Je doit encore traduire des termes immobiliers...mais je vous explique mon problème: je n'ai pas de contexte. En fait je doit traduire que des termes à mettre dans un outil de traduction.
Maintenant je dois faire face à 
salle de bains
salle d'eau
salle de douche

comment je peux les traduire en italien?? Il y a pas 3 type differents de salle de bain en Italie!!
Je vais devoir faire:
stanza da bagno
stanza ???????
stanza da doccia

Il problema è che devo pensare anche all'eventualità ( per quanto improbabil) che in una frase ci siano tutti e tre i termini, tipo:
"Il y a une salle de bains, une salle d'eau et une salle de douche".


----------



## Franduttore

Voici ma traduction désespérée:
salle de bains= stanza con vasca
salle d'eau= stanza con punto acqua
salle de douche= stanza con doccia

So che non è una grande traduzione, ma ho privilegiato la velocità. Del resto ho notato che anche per i francesi la differenza tra salle de bains et salle d'eau non è sempre chiarissima.
Ditemi che ne pensate

grazie mille


----------



## itka

Per me "salle d'eau" et "salle de douche(s)" sono la stessa cosa... eccetto che non ho mai sentito "salle de douche" per una casa o un appartamento. Si usa soltanto per le collettività.
Qui' si usa "salle d'eau" e cio' significa che la vasca non c'è. Ci si trova soltanto la doccia.
Esisteva, tempo fa, il "cabinet de toilette" dove c'erano un lavabo e a volte un "bidet". Ora, ovviamente, non si fanno più ma puo' darsi che ce ne siano ancora in vecchie case.


----------



## Franduttore

Si, diciamo che nulla è escluso...dato che si tratta di un programma che traduce in automatico annunci immobiliari, devono essere previsti tutti i casi. 
La soluzione che ho adottato:
salle de bains= stanza con vasca
salle d'eau= stanza con punto acqua
salle de douche= stanza con doccia

è un po strana, ma non funziona troppo male. Per esempio mi vengono frasi come:
"Ci sono due stanze da bagno: una con vasca ed una con punto acqua".
Non è proprio chiarissimo, pero in italiano mi sembra plausibile. Certo, lascia un po di spazio all'immaginazione (uno si puo chiedere, ma cosa sarà mai questo punto acqua??).


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... a parte il fatto che comunque secondo me dovresti specificare sempre 'stanza _da bagno_...', non ho mai sentito 'stanza con punto acqua' e francamente mi sembra abbastanza inusitato e incomprensibile. _Salle d'eau,_ come ha detto Itka, è una stanza da bagno solo con doccia e lavabo, quindi senza sanitari, però l'ho trovato tradotto anche, per estensione, con 'bagno di servizio'. Forse potrebbe essere una soluzione: '(stanza da) bagno con vasca', '(stanza da) bagno con doccia', 'bagno di servizio (o di cortesia, anche)'...
QUI c'è un thread su _salle d'eau_ in French/English.


----------



## itka

Non mi è nemmeno venuto alla mente parlare delle "toilettes". Voglio dire proprio il cesso. In qualsiasi stanza, ce n'è o no. Non si mentionna. E' un'altra cosa. Non cambia il nome della stanza.

Se hai dubbi, perché non guardi come ne parlano le agenzie immobiliare ? Vedrai che ci sono solo due opzioni :
salle de bains : con la vasca  (o con vasca + doccia) e il lavabo. A volte anche il bidet.
salle d'eau : con la doccia e il lavabo. A volte, il bidet.

Dopo, se, a casa, piacce a chiunque invece di  "salle d'eau" dire "salle de bains" non ci si puo' niente...ma non è la propria parola.


----------

